# Ultimate Beekeeping



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Saw this on the ads at the top of this page. Looks interesting, but wondered if anyone has tried it. Would appreciate a recommendation from someone on here.


----------



## ITCHI (Apr 13, 2009)

I am completely new to bee keeping but I would have to say you can get just as much info on line as the DVD will give you.
That being said, there is nothing wrong having the DVD for info's sake and just the fun of watching pro's doing things the right way.
If you do buy the DVD please let us know how it is.
Thank you.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like a lot of hype to me. Keep in mind that "Professional" beekeepers usually manage their colonies quite differently than hobbyists, so all those "Tips from the Professionals" may not be applicable to how YOU want to manage your hives. And as for all those "Rare, out of print books", you can find them here, for free:
http://bees.library.cornell.edu/
and
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesoldbooks.htm

If you're looking for a good series on DVD, I recommend:
http://www.georgiacenter.uga.edu/tv/videocatalog/bees.html

As ITCHI says, if you decide to get the Ultimate set, we'd be interested in your opinion.


----------

